# TUGGER meet up! Jan 19! Orlando



## ronandjoan (Oct 15, 2021)

Hello everyone!  Once again we are planning to host the annual (except last January) TUG get-together at the Golden Corral in Orlando this year in January 19th.

hope you can come!

We will be meeting at the Golden Corral On Vineland for early dinner:
8707 Vineland Avenue
Orlando, FL 32821
At 3 pm.. (they’ve changed the time for dinner.)
Senior cost is $15.99 ( not including drinks.. altho often the waiter will bring drinks later anyway?) and we can stay as late as we wish!!!
looking forward to it! 



Ron and Joan
(Timesharing again after the pandemic travel break)


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 15, 2021)

Is this a different Golden Corral location than the last meet up?


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Oct 15, 2021)

On our calendar! Hopefully, we won’t have to cancel again!


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 16, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Is this a different Golden Corral location than the last meet up?


No, same, I thought


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 16, 2021)

TheHolleys87 said:


> On our calendar! Hopefully, we won’t have to cancel again!


Yay


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 16, 2021)

ronandjoan said:


> No, same, I thought


The last one (2019) was the one down on Vineland at 535 (near Marriott Village).


----------



## Passepartout (Oct 16, 2021)

Ratz! We are departing on the 16th.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 16, 2021)

Joan, I believe this is not the one where we met before.  

Our kids will be with us but we can leave them for a bit to come.


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 16, 2021)

Here is the address of the one I attended in 2019; 8707 Vineland Ave, Orlando, FL 32821


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Oct 16, 2021)

I am sure that is the one.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 16, 2021)

Passepartout said:


> Ratz! We are departing on the 16th.


You are correct… that manager wanted to charge us again at 4 pm … rethinking ..unless everyone wants to go …


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 16, 2021)

There was some thought of changing locations, because the Golden Corral manager at the 8707 Vineland Avenue location wanted people staying as late as the TUG bunch to pay up a second time after 4PM. 

Possibly the people in charge at the other Golden Corral locations are unaccustomed to the late-staying habits of the TUG crowd & wouldn't try to get us to pony up a 2nd time on meet-up day.

By me, staying late at Golden Corral has always been part of the attraction of TUG meet-ups -- not so much because they bring out the steak after 4PM (although that's nice) but because TUG people get so much enjoyment from the extended visiting time. Non-stop entrees & desserts & coffee are just nice extras.  If that means choosing a different location, or even having to pay more, well . . . for us that's not a deal killer. 

Maybe the 8707 Vineland Avenue Golden Corral manager would be willing to negotiate, as in charging us stragglers who stay past 4PM something extra for the privilege, but not making us pay the full suppertime amount.  I mean, he knows we'll only be occupying 2-3 tables, if that, & that we won't have ravenous appetites for all-you-can-eat dining same as the people just coming in.

Regardless, all the TUG people planning on going to TUG meet-up January 19, 2022, will need clarification on exactly where to show up -- same Golden Corral as last time (8707 Vineland Avenue), or different location that was mentioned (8032 International Drive).  Shux, there's even a Golden Corral location over close to Vacation Village At Parkway, plus another 1 further out Rt. 192 west of the Disney Gap.  By me, they're all OK for TUG meet-up purposes.  I just need an authoritative answer to the question of exactly where we should show up 2PM on 1-19-2022 for TUG meet-up.

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Oct 23, 2021)

We are gone from our Cape Canaveral timeshare week 5 days prior to the TUG get-together. Would have loved to be part of it!

Hoping that we do get together with Jim and Paula!


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 23, 2021)

beejaybeeohio said:


> We are gone from our Cape Canaveral timeshare week 5 days prior to the TUG get-together. Would have loved to be part of it!
> 
> Hoping that we do get together with Jim and Paula!


You can always swing by St Augustine if you’re going on north 95 and see us there.


----------



## silentg (Oct 23, 2021)

Thanks for taking  charge Joan, we will be there wherever you hold the get together.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 23, 2021)

We will be meeting at the Golden Corral On Vineland for early dinner: 
8707 Vineland Avenue
Orlando, FL 32821
At 3 pm.. (they’ve changed the time for dinner.)
   Senior cost is $15.99 ( not including drinks.. altho often the waiter will bring drinks later anyway?) and we can stay as late as we wish!!!
    looking forward to it!

Ron and Joan





__





						Ron and Joan's Journey
					






					ronandjoanjourney.blogspot.com


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Oct 24, 2021)

Amended our calendar accordingly, looking forward to seeing everyone and meeting more TUGGERS!


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 24, 2021)

updated OP for you


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 24, 2021)

ronandjoan said:


> We will be meeting at the Golden Corral On Vineland for early dinner:
> 8707 Vineland Avenue
> Orlando, FL 32821
> At 3 pm.. (they’ve changed the time for dinner.)
> ...




3:00 pm is a great time in my opinion.  In fact, since Covid, I always try to eat around 3:00 pm because the driving is easier, the parking is easier, and the seating area in the restaurant is just about empty (Covid safety).



.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 24, 2021)

ronandjoan said:


> We will be meeting at the Golden Corral On Vineland for early dinner:
> 8707 Vineland Avenue
> Orlando, FL 32821
> At 3 pm.. (they’ve changed the time for dinner.)
> ...


We will be there -- _The Chief Of Staff_ & I.   We're already counting the days.  

Not only that, we will bring name tags again.  (At our age, we need all the reminders we can get.) 

And speaking of reminders -- remember, each time after you go back for more at the Golden Corral buffet, come back to a different table from the 1 you just got up from.  That way more people can spend face-to-face time with more different TUG people than if everybody stayed parked at the same place at the same table all afternoon & all evening.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 24, 2021)

AwayWeGo said:


> And speaking of reminders -- remember, each time after you go back for more at the Golden Corral buffet, come back to a different table from the 1 you just got up from.


Will there be at least 20 different tables?   Otherwise, this may not work for me...


----------



## silentg (Oct 24, 2021)

There are plenty of tables. We will be there!
Frank and Terry Castiglia
Silentg


----------



## moonstone (Oct 24, 2021)

We are down here now just for 3 weeks and so we will miss the January get together again as we will be in Belize.  Maybe when we start to use our St. Augustine condo ourselves, we will be in the area in a January.


~Diane


----------



## jabberwocky (Oct 24, 2021)

Alas, I’m scheduled to be at a conference in Miami on the 19th. So close but so far away


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 24, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Will there be at least 20 different tables?   Otherwise, this may not work for me...


This procedure is so you can eat with different people to get to know them. It usually happens that you get to meet everyone then .


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 25, 2021)

ronandjoan said:


> This procedure is so you can eat with different people to get to know them. It usually happens that you get to meet everyone then .


I do understand the reason, my post was a joke about the number of trips I would take to the buffet.

Not sure if we will be there this year, I did attend in 2020. We haven't booked any timeshare travel yet for 2022.


----------



## mcsteve (Oct 27, 2021)

2019 was my first attendance at the M&G in Orlando and enjoyed meeting quite a few of the members. I’ll start to look for someplace that week.  Funny, I seem to be finding more reasons to travel and use up those banked points.  This is as good as any excuse. I’m really starting to enjoy this retirement gig.


----------



## baybee210 (Oct 30, 2021)

ronandjoan said:


> Hello everyone!  Once again we are planning to host the annual (except last January) TUG get-together at the Golden Corral in Orlando this year in January 19th.
> 
> hope you can come!
> 
> ...


Do I need a reservation?


----------



## amycurl (Oct 30, 2021)

Dang it! That Monday is a holiday, and our schools are also closed that Tuesday, and I was hoping.....but this is that Wednesday, and both my daughter and I have hard-to-get dental appointments that day. Some day....


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 30, 2021)

baybee210 said:


> Do I need a reservation?



Nah.  Just show up & look around for the TUG crowd gathered in 1 of the big rooms with lots of tables.

It will be great to see you. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Oct 30, 2021)

baybee210 said:


> Do I need a reservation?




No.  But if anyone says you do, and asks you to send them some money, then you know it's a scam!





.


----------



## Dbostron (Oct 30, 2021)

Mike and Debbie will be there! 

Our January 2020 Florida timeshare weeks were very quiet. But, it had a different set of walls to look at and provided a warmer outdoor walks location.

See you 1/19/2022 at 3pm.


----------



## 55534442 (Oct 31, 2021)

ronandjoan said:


> Hello everyone!  Once again we are planning to host the annual (except last January) TUG get-together at the Golden Corral in Orlando this year in January 19th.
> 
> hope you can come!
> 
> ...


Do you need an RSVP for a head count?


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 31, 2021)

No, just come as you can!! And be welcome!


----------



## ilene13 (Nov 2, 2021)

I’ve always wanted to attend, now that we live in Sarasota it would be easy.  But alas, I am having my much needed hip replacement on 1/12, so 2022 is out but maybe 2023.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 2, 2021)

ilene13 said:


> I’ve always wanted to attend, now that we live in Sarasota it would be easy.  But alas, I am having my much needed hip replacement on 1/12, so 2022 is out but maybe 2023.


Sorry to hear that you need a hip replacement.. all the best to you and we’ll see you next year!


----------



## mcsteve (Nov 21, 2021)

Thought I’d give this post a bit of a bump by saying I found a week @ VV Parkway so I can attend. I’m thinking an additional week in the Naples area would be nice but not much available. Might have to switch my search to the Atlantic coast.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 21, 2021)

mcsteve said:


> Thought I’d give this post a bit of a bump by saying I found a week @ VV Parkway so I can attend. I’m thinking an additional week in the Naples area would be nice but not much available. Might have to switch my search to the Atlantic coast.


Glad to hear that and will be good to see you again


----------



## mcsteve (Jan 11, 2022)

Just thought I would bump this thread by saying I’m looking forward to seeing everyone next week. Looks like there will be some nice weather. Anyone else staying at VV @ Parkway?


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 12, 2022)

Well, doesn’t look like we’ll make it.  DH is just finishing up some medical treatments this week that cause him a lot of fatigue, so instead of driving we’re flying, and instead of renting a car we booked a limo service for transport between MCO and the resort. I’m sorry we’ll miss seeing everyone!


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 12, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Well, doesn’t look like we’ll make it.  DH is just finishing up some medical treatments this week that cause him a lot of fatigue, so instead of driving we’re flying, and instead of renting a car we booked a limo service for transport between MCO and the resort. I’m sorry we’ll miss seeing everyone!


Sorry to hear about medical problems - it changes all of our plans, doesn't it?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 12, 2022)

mcsteve said:


> Just thought I would bump this thread by saying I’m looking forward to seeing everyone next week. Looks like there will be some nice weather. Anyone else staying at VV @ Parkway?


We're eagerly looking forward to the informal & unofficial TUG reunion on Jan. 19.  It will be great seeing TUG friends face to face.

We have a _Resort Upgrade_ request in for Vacation Village At Parkway -- not guaranteed, but not out of the question. (If uprgrade does not come through, we'll be at WorldMark Orlando Kingstown Reef -- our 1st time staying there if that's where we end up.)

As it happens, our reservation for the following week _is_ for Vacation Village At Parkway.  We have a _Unit Upgrade_ request in for that, which (if it comes through) will get us a 2BR unit instead what we reserved (1BR).  

Is this a great country or what ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 12, 2022)

ilene13 said:


> I’ve always wanted to attend, now that we live in Sarasota it would be easy.  But alas, I am having my much needed hip replacement on 1/12, so 2022 is out but maybe 2023.


Missing TUG get-together, not good. 

Getting new hip when original is worn out, very good. 

Best wishes for successful outcome & quick recovery. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ilene13 (Jan 12, 2022)

AwayWeGo said:


> Missing TUG get-together, not good.
> 
> Getting new hip when original is worn out, very good.
> 
> ...


Thank you.  Had the surgery this morning and all is great.  I’ve been up walking and using the bathroom.  Modern medicine is amazing


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 12, 2022)

Which Golden Corral?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 12, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Which Golden Corral?


Address is in the first post. This is the one down near Marriott Village at 535 and Vineland.


----------



## RichardinLakeland (Jan 13, 2022)

Richard here. My wife Jalee and I are looking forward to attending. Have it on our calendar.
Since we are in Lakeland, it's not too far.
I use to joke about trying to stay at every resort in Orlando; that was until I found out just how many there are.

Must confess we do not know many of you here on Tug but are looking forward to correcting this.


----------



## silentg (Jan 13, 2022)

Looking forward to next week.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 13, 2022)

Wishing everyone, joy, peace and a happy meeting


----------



## Dbostron (Jan 17, 2022)

We've come to a decision and won't be joining you all Weds for food and conversation. The rotten omicron variant wasn't in the mix back in October. While we are in Florida, we won't be spending several hours unmasked and indoors with all you nice folks. We're probably all fully vax but that doesn't seem to make a difference to omicron!

We may see you around if you are out and about at VV@Pkwy.

Maybe next year. Sorry to miss event.
Mike & Debbie


----------



## Jan M. (Jan 17, 2022)

Dbostron said:


> We've come to a decision and won't be joining you all Weds for food and conversation. The rotten omicron variant wasn't in the mix back in October. While we are in Florida, we won't be spending several hours unmasked and indoors with all you nice folks. We're probably all fully vax but that doesn't seem to make a difference to omicron!
> 
> We may see you around if you are out and about at VV@Pkwy.
> 
> ...



Don't know if this will make a difference but you could leave your masks on to visit for a while and when you're ready to leave get a take out container to fill up with food. Golden Corral does offer the option of eating there or filling up a to go container.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 18, 2022)

Jan M. said:


> Don't know if this will make a difference but you could leave your masks on to visit for a while and when you're ready to leave get a take out container to fill up with food. Golden Corral does offer the option of eating there or filling up a to go container.



Tomorrow is the big day.
Please enjoy the fellowship and just be safe at Golden Corral.


----------



## TamaraQT (Jan 18, 2022)

I wish I could make it. Especially since the Orlando area is my vacation destination!!! I will watch the boards for the next one. Golden Corral is always on my "must do" list.


----------



## sharewhereMiMi (Jan 19, 2022)

ronandjoan said:


> Hello everyone!  Once again we are planning to host the annual (except last January) TUG get-together at the Golden Corral in Orlando this year in January 19th.
> 
> hope you can come!
> 
> ...





ronandjoan said:


> Hello everyone!  Once again we are planning to host the annual (except last January) TUG get-together at the Golden Corral in Orlando this year in January 19th.
> 
> hope you can come!
> 
> ...



We are looking forward to seeing y’all later today. Happy to include this TUG get-together in our January winter escape from Virginia’s snow.
We are currently enjoying our week at Club Wyndham Reunion. Next week finds us at Destin’s Club Wyndham Beach Street Cottages. And onward to our much awaited New Orleans Quarter House. Difficult to believe it’s been since 2020 since we’ve experienced the French Quarter atmosphere.

Hubby and I looking forward to hearing y’all’s travel stories since the world changed….making all of us TUG members adjust/cancel/sacrifice our TUG travel calendars.

Roxanne&Greg


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 19, 2022)

Good morning Tuggers,
Good morning Tuggers,

Please enjoy your TUG luncheon today,
Wishing the sunshine state will give you a clear and a sunny day.


----------



## Dori (Jan 19, 2022)

Just want to tell you all to have a glorious time at Golden Corral today! It has been several years since we were able to attend, and I miss the camaraderie of being with TUG members who share the same love of travel and timesharing.

Enjoy!

Dori


----------



## TamaraQT (Jan 19, 2022)

Good Morning Tuggers!!!  Enjoy yourselves today!!!!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 19, 2022)

We have dinner reservations today at WDW and won't be attending.  We have the kids and grandkids with us this trip. If it was just us, we would be there.  The kids are looking forward to Disney Springs, and since we can go via the boat again, we are going to enjoy that time with the little ones.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 19, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> We have dinner reservations today at WDW and won't be attending.  We have the kids and grandkids with us this trip. If it was just us, we would be there.  The kids are looking forward to Disney Springs, and since we can go via the boat again, we are going to enjoy that time with the little ones.


Please enjoy your children and especially those grandchildren. 
Grandchildren are so special and they grow up so fast.IMHO


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 19, 2022)

Lunch is over, now is the time to enjoy fellowship, timeshare experiences and comrade among old and new Tuggers.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Jan 19, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> Lunch is over, now is the time to enjoy fellowship, timeshare experiences and comrade among old and new Tuggers.


Event starts 1 hour from now. 

Can hardly wait !

— Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## ronandjoan (Jan 19, 2022)

We are so sorry that we will be unable to join you. You know that we stay the month in St augustine and drive over every year for the event, but our sister-in-law from MS has been given just months to live from MD Anderson . They are staying in their unit here ( Townhouses at St Aug) but had to delay coming. Before this bad news, it was not a big deal that we’d be gone two days, but they did not arrive till yesterday so we were glad to be here to welcome them and provide dinner. I know you’ll have a great time and we’ll plan to see you all next year .


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 19, 2022)

AwayWeGo said:


> Event starts 1 hour from now.
> 
> Can hardly wait !
> 
> — Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


Ok, just have a good time. So you guys we have a little lunch and early dinner for the same price. That is smart thinking Tuggers. LOL.


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 19, 2022)

I still remember having my days mixed up, sitting around with my two month old grandson, and then seeing the posts about what a good time you all had.  That was seven years ago.


----------



## silentg (Jan 19, 2022)

We had a nice time.


----------



## Passepartout (Jan 19, 2022)

So how many TUGgers showed up. Somebody post pictures! I wanna see!


----------



## sharewhereMiMi (Jan 19, 2022)

Passepartout said:


> So how many TUGgers showed up. Somebody post pictures! I wanna see!



what a nice time meeting with Fellow TUGgers.  some folks had left before it dawned on me to gather us for this photo (taken about 530pm)

safe travels to Richard from Lackland, Terry & Frank (FL SilentG), MSSteve from Canada, Alan and Carol from Virginia


Passepartout said:


> So how many TUGgers showed up. Somebody post pictures! I wanna see!


what a nice time meeting with Fellow TUGgers.  some folks had already left before it dawned on me to gather us for this photo (taken about 530pm)

safe travels to those Hubby and I met:  Richard & Jaylee (RichardinLackland FL),

Frank&Terry (SilentG FL), 

Steve (mcsteve Ontario),

Alan & Carol (AwayWeGo Virginia)

Roxanne&Greg with MIL Jean
(ShareWhereMimi Virginia)


----------



## missyrcrews (Jan 19, 2022)

Someday, folks, someday.  I'm so glad you had a great time.  Love this tradition!


----------



## TheHolleys87 (Jan 20, 2022)

sharewhereMiMi said:


> what a nice time meeting with Fellow TUGgers.  some folks had left before it dawned on me to gather us for this photo (taken about 530pm)
> 
> safe travels to Richard from Lackland, Terry & Frank (FL SilentG), MSSteve from Canada, Alan and Carol from Virginia
> 
> ...


Sorry we couldn’t make it either.
But where’s the photo? I don’t see a link.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 20, 2022)

ronandjoan said:


> We are so sorry that we will be unable to join you. You know that we stay the month in St augustine and drive over every year for the event, but our sister-in-law from MS has been given just months to live from MD Anderson . They are staying in their unit here ( Townhouses at St Aug) but had to delay coming. Before this bad news, it was not a big deal that we’d be gone two days, but they did not arrive till yesterday so we were glad to be here to welcome them and provide dinner. I know you’ll have a great time and we’ll plan to see you all next year .


So sorry, Joan!


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 20, 2022)

The key to me. a group of Tuggers had time to fellowship and to spend some timeshares tells. IMHO.


----------



## silentg (Jan 20, 2022)

sharewhereMiMi said:


> what a nice time meeting with Fellow TUGgers.  some folks had left before it dawned on me to gather us for this photo (taken about 530pm)
> 
> safe travels to Richard from Lackland, Terry & Frank (FL SilentG), MSSteve from Canada, Alan and Carol from Virginia
> 
> ...


Where is the photo?


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 20, 2022)

silentg said:


> Where is the photo?


What is the unofficial attendance?


----------



## silentg (Jan 20, 2022)

10 people at most


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 20, 2022)

silentg said:


> 10 people at most


That is an excellent turnout with all the things that are going on. IMHO


----------



## sharewhereMiMi (Jan 20, 2022)

TamaraQT said:


> Good Morning Tuggers!!!  Enjoy yourselves today!!!!


Wish you were there with us TamaraQT, yesterday.  Perhaps you want to spearhead a Northeast TUG get together a different time of the year?  I know the pandemic will always be the weighted safety factor for all travelers…

Healthy hugs til next time,

shareWhereMimi
We live in Virginia


----------



## sharewhereMiMi (Jan 20, 2022)

silentg said:


> Where is the photo?


I’m not sure why the attachment did not get posted here on this thread reply?

I sent the photo to the group in attendance..as they provided me emails…just as you did Terry..didnt you get it?


----------



## sharewhereMiMi (Jan 20, 2022)

going on. IMHO
[/QUOTE]
There are 10 of us in the photo, and that was about 40 minutes after the 8+ other earlier group left the restaurant.  perhaps Carol Cole, the Chief of Commander can chime in the group in attendance.  AwayWeGo. 

I just notice that the photo I attached got binged as being too large to attach.  (Where is my 8yo grandson to advise the how-to?)


----------



## silentg (Jan 20, 2022)

sharewhereMiMi said:


> I’m not sure why the attachment did not get posted here on this thread reply?
> 
> I sent the photo to the group in attendance..as they provided me emails…just as you did Terry..didnt you get it?


No I didn’t get it but I see it here! Thanks, we enjoyed talking with you yesterday.


----------



## sharewhereMiMi (Jan 20, 2022)

silentg said:


> Where is the photo?


Hi SilentG

I made several attempt to attach photo to this thread..it kept getting binged off…I’m still trying…did you get your direct email?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 20, 2022)

sharewhereMiMi said:


> Hi SilentG
> 
> I made several attempt to attach photo to this thread..it kept getting binged off…I’m still trying…did you get your direct email?


We now see the photo in this thread.


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 20, 2022)

Total unofficial count was 18. Outstanding!


----------



## mcsteve (Jan 21, 2022)

It was great to see all who attended. Amazing how great it feels to converse in person nowadays  The folks at the GC were very welcoming as well. They had a great area for us with lots of room for everyone.

I didn’t get the pic in email but I do see it now here in the thread.



sharewhereMiMi said:


> I’m not sure why the attachment did not get posted here on this thread reply?
> 
> I sent the photo to the group in attendance..as they provided me emails…just as you did Terry..didnt you get it?


----------



## RichardinLakeland (Jan 22, 2022)

If you haven't seen the photo that was sent to you, check your spam.
That's where mine wound up.
  Richard


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 22, 2022)

Let’s do a southwest Florida tug meetup


----------



## silentg (Jan 22, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> Let’s do a southwest Florida tug meetup


When?


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 22, 2022)

silentg said:


> When?


Let’s hear from tuggers.  When are you here


----------



## silentg (Jan 22, 2022)

I will be in Hollywood, Fl in March


----------



## sharewhereMiMi (Jan 23, 2022)

TheHolleys87 said:


> Sorry we couldn’t make it either.
> But where’s the photo? I don’t see a link.



I’ll submit again.  I am not sure why the other posts and replies I’ve attached did not go through..I’ll keep trying.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 23, 2022)

sharewhereMiMi said:


> I’ll submit again.  I am not sure why the other posts and replies I’ve attached did not go through..I’ll keep trying.


The photos came through just fine in post #78


----------



## sharewhereMiMi (Jan 23, 2022)

silentg said:


> Where is the photo?


HI Terry…I have attempted numerous times to attach our group photo.  Did you not get your email photo? 

I’ll keep trying to attach pic here


----------



## sharewhereMiMi (Jan 23, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> The photos came through just fine in post #78



Yay!!! Thank you dioxide45 for the response… the photo is actually of half the group in attendance.  About 8+ folks left earlier before I thought to take a group photo. 

In this photo I am front row, 3rd from right.  My husband Greg is also front row first on Right.  His mother, Emogene, is next to me in the black jacket. 

If you fellow TUGgers attended the get-together at Golden Corral, how about letting us know…I apologize that I didn’t scoot over to more tables to meet you…always room for next time!


----------



## Inhislove (Jan 25, 2022)

Would love to attend sometime in the future!


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 25, 2022)

sharewhereMiMi said:


> View attachment 45581View attachment 45581going on. IMHO


There are 10 of us in the photo, and that was about 40 minutes after the 8+ other earlier group left the restaurant.  perhaps Carol Cole, the Chief of Commander can chime in the group in attendance.  AwayWeGo.

I just notice that the photo I attached got binged as being too large to attach.  (Where is my 8yo grandson to advise the how-to?)
[/QUOTE]
well now i have the photo for this weekends newsletter!


----------



## silentg (Jan 25, 2022)

Do I get extra credit for my TUG shirt?


----------



## ronandjoan (Feb 10, 2022)

Looks like you guys had a  GREAT time and thanks for the note you all signed and also for posting that photo, MIMI.  It turned out that although we were somewhat concerned about the COVID situation since my husband has a lung disease, my brother and sister-in-law were coming to St Augustine to see us.  But then she had last minute surgery just before they were to come, so they arrived late, in fact the very day we would have been gone to Orlando.  So we were there to welcome them after all and have dinner ready for them.
      She was in such pain so we were glad to be able to help them that way.  (They  said if she  was going to be in pain anyway, they could at least be with us in FL.!)
      So we will hope  to get together next year!!  And it looks like maybe there will be other get-togethers too!  Great!


----------



## Gracey (Feb 10, 2022)

rapmarks said:


> Let’s hear from tuggers.  When are you here


I am in Fort Myers till April and would love to meet up.


----------

